# Dual Monitors using Intel HD Graphics 2500



## bryan6376 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello folks!

I am running a dual display setup at my work. One monitor uses a DVI connection, the other VGA. As we are firewalled, and work has some automatic software that installs, I have a feeling that something causes my dual monitor system to "break". Here's what happens:

Problem: I boot up the computer, and only the primary monitor is working (which is my DVI connection). Signal is SENT to the other monitor (it never goes to sleep for lack of activity), but it stays black. The power indicator light flashes between green and off, and I can move the mouse/windows over to the black hole that is my secondary monitor (though I can't see the cursor or anything else there).

Temporary Solution: 
1.) I pull up the HD Intel Graphics App from Control Panel. I go into Display-->Multiple Displays-->Single. 

2.) Then, I pull up Device Manager and delete the Intel HD Graphics Adapter (though I leave the driver on the computer when prompted). 

3.) I restart the computer. At this point, it reverts to the VGA Adapter in the Device Manger. However, right clicking and selecting "Update Driver" prompts the computer to search for, and install, Intel HD Graphics.

4.) I restart again. Then, I pull up the HD Intel Graphics program, select Multiple Displays, and Extend, and sha-zaam! I'm good to go.

However, this only lasts until I shut down the computer. Then, it reverts back to sending my secondary monitor a signal, but it stays black.

So, wonderful, friendly gurus - what are your suggestions?

I have driver version: 10.18.10.3412 of the Intel HD Graphics 2500.

My operating system is: Windows 7 Enterprise Service Pack 1 (6.1.7601)

I do NOT have access to the BIOS. However, if I need to, I might be able to ask our IT supervisor.

Thanks in advance, super stars!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## bryan6376 (Mar 9, 2014)

Double bump! :smile:

Hope everyone's day is swell!


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

What's your IT departments take on it?

Personally sounds like windows update is installing a duff driver on top of the driver you have.

I'd download the latest driver from the manufacturers website.

64bit or 32bit?
See the downloads below, I'm not 100% these are for your system so check your processor is listed on the page before downloading and installing.

64bit
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/De...g&OSVersion=Windows 7 (64-bit)*&DownloadType=

32bit
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/De...g&OSVersion=Windows 7 (32-bit)*&DownloadType=

Failing that go here and run the intel driver update utility
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Default.aspx?lang=eng


----------

